# Male riders



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing sexier than a man on a horse. ;]


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My husband rides western. Besides - horses are usually where the best women are.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

True story, Cat. :]


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

I dated a guy who rode horses and it was tones of fun because we enjoyed the same thing. Men it tight jeans and a western hate looks pretty darn nice to me!!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Before I switched to Western (~25 years ago) I rode English. My wife loves to show the picture of me in my white britches, tall boots, and red shirt atop an all black 16.1 TWH exshow horse while on the trail and Dazzler in full showoff mode (of course that was not only many years ago, I was also 30 pounds lighter)!

Most of the riders I trail with are men and it can make for a competitive ride! 

When I was growing up and in my teens (way before I met my wife), it was pretty much the same thing with me. Teens can be dumb. Many times it's because they can't ride and are afraid to be embarrassed by taking lessons. Let's face it, 90% or higher in most English barns, lessons are taken by girls and a guy doesn't like to be shown up.


----------



## SRR90 (May 4, 2009)

Wow, well put everyone. This is not gonna stop my love for horses or me wanting to ride!! im destined and determined to do this mounted patrol cuz i think in the end i will have the last laugh


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

I find that kind of funny, no ofense to girls, but men started the whole riding a horse thing. Well I ride, I know quite a few men who ride. I agree that men do look kinda funny in the helmets, riding boots, and breaches. But they look fine in cowboy boots and jeans.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I married a guy who had no interest in horses. Seven years later and he's finally coming around to it and I couldn't be happier. There is nothing that I enjoy more than watching my husband work with a horse.

There is no surer way to a girl's heart than a man with a horse. Even girls who aren't into horses - they still have a soft spot for them. 

As far as your friends? Probably jealous.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Brumby said:


> I find that kind of funny, no ofense to girls, but men started the whole riding a horse thing. Well I ride, I know quite a few men who ride. I agree that men do look kinda funny in the helmets, riding boots, and breaches. But they look fine in cowboy boots and jeans.


It's the same with ballet - ballet used to be EXCLUSIVELY a men's sport...

Funny how things change, huh?.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> It's the same with ballet - ballet used to be EXCLUSIVELY a men's sport...
> 
> Funny how things change, huh?.


Yeah, it takes a woman to take something good and make it better! :lol:


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I have to agree with leah.....nothing sexier than a man on a horse :wink:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha, Walka, so right. ;]


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Nothing sexier than a man on a horse. ;]


Oosh, I'm with you there love!
x


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha. I've got this great picture of my boyfriend on one of my horses... it's just to die for. ;]

Lucky me, got one that grew up on a ranch, but now sells cars and has two computer science degrees. Got me an all arounder! Ha ha.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My best mate has a lovely bf... he's even learnt how to ride, is dedicated to helping out at horse shows, even when it's not his girl riding... rides along the beach with her, etc...
I'm so jealous. Lol.
The only man in my life is big, hairy although does love me up like I'm one of his mares... hm. Lol.
x


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - I love having him share my interests. :]


----------



## woodey2508 (May 6, 2009)

Theres nothing SEXIER than a man on a horse :]


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

woodey2508 said:


> Theres nothing SEXIER than a man on a horse :]


Only if he knows how to sit a horse. Otherwise not so sexy. :?

My hubby, bless him, will ride once a year for our anniversary. Good sport, but totally out of his element. Now put him on his motorcycle, and yeah, very sexy!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Gotta agree with Leah. Nothing sexier than a man on a horse (assuming that man knows how to ride). Especially male dressage riders. I don't know why, I just find them attractive. lol :wink: I think it has a lot to do with the horses they usually ride. *Is a huge Warmblood fanatic*


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> Gotta agree with Leah. Nothing sexier than a man on a horse (assuming that man knows how to ride). Especially male dressage riders. I don't know why, I just find them attractive. lol :wink: I think it has a lot to do with the horses they usually ride. *Is a huge Warmblood fanatic*


I dunno, I'm a Dressage Diva (well wannabe haha) and as much as I loveeee watching men ride dressage, I remember the several times I've watched the jumpers at the big shows here and sat there drooling over the men there too. 
Hehe.
x


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I think part of it is what you like, I ride mainly with guys. But i love seeing a lady in wranglers and a western hat.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Brumby said:


> I agree that men do look kinda funny in the helmets, riding boots, and breaches.


Everybody looks funny in those clothes IMO.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

ohmyitschelle said:


> I dunno, I'm a Dressage Diva (well wannabe haha) and as much as I loveeee watching men ride dressage, I remember the several times I've watched the jumpers at the big shows here and sat there drooling over the men there too.
> Hehe.
> x


lol Of course, we can't forget the jumpers. *swoons*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, I also have to agree with that statement.  I think it's great to see a man ride- it keeps things varied.  I mean, there ARE a lot of professional male riders (like showjumpers, barrel racers, etc.) in a lot of disciplines. I think it's great.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Everybody looks funny in those clothes IMO.


Exactly! But the horse makes it all look good!

Mmm, jumpers! *Swooning* If they could jump in jeans, I'd be set. You'd never get me away from the tv. :lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha now everyone knows why I've enjoyed writing my horse story so much... nothing like a man working around horses in boots, jeans and a plain tee/singlet. 
*dies* 
Lol.
x


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

-snort- Your friends are just...silly xD My dad (big, hairy, beefy dad) rode horses for YEARS. Helmet, breetches, boots n' all. He rode only English and did quite a lot of bareback jumping since he was almost always late to the lessons >-<

I adore men on horses. I even stuck my best guy friend on my finicky gelding once xD He was so cuuute


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Attractive boy in boots, jeans, and a teeshirt....

can't beat that. ;]


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Colin Firth on a horse in Pride and Prejudice mmmMMMMmmmm. Men + Horses = sexy


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

manhirwen said:


> Colin Firth on a horse in Pride and Prejudice mmmMMMMmmmm. Men + Horses = sexy


Absolutely agree! Off Topic , BUT , what about the scene when he's walking across the field at dawn, tall boots, long coat, be still my heart!! Not good for an old lady like me!! :lol:

So , to the OP, stick with riding, ignore the remarks from some guys, and enjoy the company of all the girls!


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

ok if its breaches helmets and boots no offence but that is just not right LOL it is soooo un manly (no offence once again) I ride and im a man but of course im the modern cowboy ish. jeans boots a hat sometimes with my aero shirts .


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> Absolutely agree! Off Topic , BUT , what about the scene when he's walking across the field at dawn, tall boots, long coat, be still my heart!! Not good for an old lady like me!! :lol:
> 
> So , to the OP, stick with riding, ignore the remarks from some guys, and enjoy the company of all the girls!



Not off topic I swear!!!  He's a man on a horse... my very favorite one *swoon*

To OP, a horse riding kind of man WILL attract a lot of horse riding kinds of women. You will have an upper hand on dating that the non-horsey guys won't. It's to your advantage to keep it up


----------



## SRR90 (May 4, 2009)

Ive seemed to have attracted some attention when we went to wawa to get lunch and i was in my breeches and boots and such, i had quite a few stares, but a couple of horse girls who were dressed the same kinda took note of me and i must say, it was kinda neat.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I go to cuttings, reinings, roping, and team pennings and male riders far out number female riders at them especially cuttings and ropings.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah I would say a guy would look ridiculous wearing "equipment" to ride a horse. 

Unless the equipment was maybe a hat, if you want to call that equipment.

I don't even wear a shirt 3/4 the time riding... sooo I guess to each their own.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I usually ride with a group which consists of 50% men and 50% women. (Me, one lady and her son, one adult man).

The man had recently new half chaps & riding pants (we ride English). I think he looked darn good.

I don't know how elsewhere but especially in Finland riding is clearly dominated by women. I think we need more men.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the look of a man on a horse. I am with everyone else, there is nothing sexier so long as he can ride a little. And yes, ponyboy, everyone looks funny in those clothes............. to me anyway. I am much more accustomed to wranglers, ariat boots, and cowboy hats.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

I agree. Most men who ride horses are sexy. Think about the hundreds of Hollywood movies made w/men on horses. All the classics. Men on horses are the truly hero's, think about it.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Tamma89, you want to get more guys riding invite them, the number of guy who would go riding might surprize you.

I read this from Blaxter Black, what other animal than a horse makes a proper mount for an hero? We are still waiting. an elephant, camel, mule, donkey, bull, or any other animal, none of these animals have the majestix of the horse.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

i think men riding is great!! My hubby will ride ...only if we have a super calm horse....which we really dont at the moment.

My son has been riding since he was 12, he's now 16. Going fast and jumping are his 'thing'. He does not mind being the only boy in his class, he says he usually gets to ride with pretty girls LOL He's also the class clown during his lesson....:? He makes smart comments or noises that indicate that he didnt land quite right in the saddle.... sheesh...kids

My son is also considering taking equine studies in college and making a career. At 16...he can be so undecisive!! But he is such a good rider and catches on fast, altho he is dyslexic and has a learning disability. Riding has certainly boasted his confidence.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My guy had family that has horses but never really rode before we started dating. Now, he rides right along with me! He knows my horses pretty well, too. And, I have to say: there is nothing sexier then a good man on a good horse


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I just watched Appaloosa, amazing movie! Anyhow, the entire time I was nearly drooling. Both of them were way too old for em, but oh man, I wanted to kick that woman!
(Watch it and you'll know, if you haven't already)


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Whipple said:


> I just watched Appaloosa, amazing movie! Anyhow, the entire time I was nearly drooling. Both of them were way too old for em, but oh man, I wanted to kick that woman!
> (Watch it and you'll know, if you haven't already)


LOVED that movie Whipple!  Viggo Mortenson can ride, LOVES horses and is a great actor. Him being nice to look at as eye candy is a add on too hehe


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I personally think my husband looks awfully CUTE on a big ol' horse!! 

He's not a huge horse freak like me, but he does like to get out and ride every once and a while.


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

In Poland there aren't many normal male riders - especially teenagers, but we have some show jumpers and some enthusiasts of this sport. 
For me man who loves horses is more interesting  And as someone mentioned earlier - it has its charm - just like in stories


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Only if he knows how to sit a horse. Otherwise not so sexy. :?
> 
> My hubby, bless him, will ride once a year for our anniversary. Good sport, but totally out of his element. Now put him on his motorcycle, and yeah, very sexy!


LOL! XD Those motorcycle dudes. 


I know a male rider who's wife doesn't so much as touch the horses.... hmm....


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

hey all i know is this girl only looks for them "funny" looking men on a horse and guess what i got me one the best one out there


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of the guys I know of out this direction ride, of course the further north you go in this state, the more it is very common. For me, nothing better then spending my days on pasture with all of mine, riding or just lazying about with them! I ride western, and never thought less of any fellow males who ride english, including their attire.. who knows, one day I may end up on that side of the fence, LOL


----------



## Paigemaster (May 20, 2009)

OK. Well I guess the answer I wanted is the correct one. I was just thinking of asking if it was "acceptable" in todays society for men to ride horses. Thanks to my girlfriend, I have now, in the last two months found out that horses are something I should have started on 20 years ago. Im 26 years old and I love my horse and hers. And I find myself looking out the window every day while I drive looking for horses in pastures. And from what I have just read in this post, girls like a man on a horse. I must say that there is also nothing sexier than my gal on a horse. Tight jeans and a cowboy hat. Nice!! So for those guys out there that say its "funny" or "gay" for men to ride horses, look at the responses in this post. Most of them are from women saying the opposite. So I guess it is the women that we men who ride horses attract. Who's the "funny" one now?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I think that men who ride horses have a heart. Men who make fun of horses are just losers who don't know what they are missing out on. My freinds call me an idiot when I am wearing Jodphurs and a helmet, but I really don't care what they say anymore


----------



## Stock Horse Show Source (Apr 30, 2009)

Some of the best riders I know are men. If you are into showing at all many horse trainers are men. My husband is not into horses at all, but when he goes for a ride I see him in a whole new light =) I love seeing a man on a horse


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Men that ride horses seem to be a lot more gentle. i know that my unlce is and he did not starting riding horse untill he met Nona. i am not all about the guys that ride english but hey a guy who can ride both and have a conversion about both then that is cool. now the picture i have in my head of a cowboy is usally not what they look like. but i agree with most of the girls.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayz said:


> Personally, I think that men who ride horses have a heart. Men who make fun of horses are just losers who don't know what they are missing out on.


I think they're just scared.


----------

